
Pregnancy Due Date Calculator - seotoolsrack
When is your baby due? How big is your baby this week? Use seotoolsrack.com Pregnancy Due Date Calculator to estimate your baby&#x27;s due date based on the first day of your last period, the date you conceived and other methods. Your health care provider uses the number of weeks since your last menstrual period to describe how far along you are in your pregnancy.
======
ToFab123
A friend of mine once made a competition, where we should guess the due date
of his first born (many month before the event). I did the sensible thing and
call up the biggest hospital in my country, talked to the head maternity
doctor, explained the situation for her and asked what she would guess. She
laughed and said the in the 30 years she had the job no one ever asked her
this (the competition thing). She said that for since it was going to be a
first born, her guess would be 2 weeks after the date my friend was suggested
by his doctor. The child was born 1 week before the due date. So she was off
by 3 weeks. So not an easy task to make a accurate Due Date Calculator it
seems

------
seotoolsrack
[https://www.seotoolsrack.com/pregnancy-due-date-
calculator](https://www.seotoolsrack.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator)

